# Monarch....gone quiet again?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Haven't heard any new info for a while. When's Sinbad and the Ghost coming out and the moonsuit plus others. Anyone know?

I hope they're ok there.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

When I spoke with Scott on May 20 2009 he said Sinbad would be in Production within 60 days....that would be in another couple of weeks...I believe he said at wonderfest that Sinbad would ready for sale in September and the Ghost by Thanksgiving...















Mcdee:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well hopefully they shouldn't be much longer then. That's the first time I've seen the Sinbad box art up close. Coooool!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> When I spoke with Scott on May 20 2009 he said Sinbad would be in Production within 60 days....that would be in another couple of weeks...I believe he said at wonderfest that Sinbad would ready for sale in September and the Ghost by Thanksgiving...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, thats what he told me too, and also that Gorgo, will be here soon as well, no specific date mentioned for Gorgo though. Can't rush a good thing, but these will be well worth the wait though. :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm loosing faith. The Ghost was suppose to come out 3 years ago.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

It's definitely very late, but not three years. The first announced release date, which I personally helped broadcast to as many people as would read, was winter 2007-2008.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Didn't we hear November arrival for the Ghost last year?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I'm loosing faith. The Ghost was suppose to come out 3 years ago.


Thank you Romanian, I am glad to see that someone else is growing tired of Monarchs unfulfilled promises. And yes, we first saw the build-up of The Ghost back at Wonderfest 2007 in preparation for a late '07, early '08 release. I am about to go back to work for Halloween Express for the third time since I first knew about this kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I never tried to put out a model kit myself, so I'll just wait quietly for Sinbad and Gorgo to show up at the hobby shop. Whenever. I have plenty to do in the meantime.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I'm losing faith. The Ghost was suppose to come out 3 years ago.


Well I haven't lost faith...What has changed since this was all announced at this years Wonderfest?...Monarch stated the reasons for the delays in the production of the Ghost were due to tooling issues that were being corrected, pretty much had to start from scratch... and he also stated that Sinbad would actually be released before the Ghost...he went on to say that the Ghost and Gorgo would probably be released around the same time...Thanksgiving (USA)...so it's not like we haven't been informed as to what has been happening with the Ghost, because we have...Now as inconvenient as the situation is for us (Hell ya I want the Ghost right nowtoo)...you can bet your bottom dollar it has been frustrating for Monarch also...but all of this was stated at Wonderfest 2009 and discussed right here...soooo...what's changed in the past 60 days? .....What did we use to say back in the 60s'...oh Yeah..."KEEP THE FAITH BABY!"
Mcdee


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Gorgo is so close to my 'dream' kit - the Rhedosaurus. I'm hoping for both someday.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'm looking forward to Gorgo, as well. I'll also pick up Sinbad, too. I'm with John P, on this: I'll buy them whenever they come out. 

Sean


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I'm sorry to sound so pessimistic, but it's been so long.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, I'm sorry to sound so pessimistic, but it's been so long.


No need to apologize; your frustration is understandable. 

Sean


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I hate to be a jerk, but sometimes I feel like LAPCO would bring out their kits sooner.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh come on. These guys have proved they can make one hell of a monster kit. They're also working on a smaller scale than Aurora did, with three additional factors (at least) that the big "A" didn't have to deal with: higher overall prices, a much tighter market, and the logistics of dealing with a manufacturer located halfway around the freakin' globe. 

I'm as A.D.D. as the next guy and want 2 Ghosts as bad as anyone here, but for Pete's sake, cut them some slack and build something else for awhile. Barring comet strikes, it'll come before the year's out.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, I'll admit that Nosferatu was a great kit and I ordered 24 for them for my store, but that was a few years ago. (They're all sold out now.) 

In the meantime, we've just been promised and promised kits. I'm anxious to see some on the market. As a hobby store owner, I'll be the first to buy another 24 of each kit.

Moebius has kept up the pace and both of these guys started at the same time.

What gives?

(I just hope my "Needling" will get things going faster.)


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

All I can say is when they get here, they get here.

..but The Ghost and Gorgo at the same time??? :freak:

*ensures sufficient funds are ready*


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, chances are that I'll order the 48 kits through my store, Monster Hobbies, and you guys will pre-order with Hobby Lobby or Mega Hobby and I'll still have 48 kits 3 years from now.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Excellent news concerning these kits! Nosferatu was awesome, and I can't wait to get my mitts on the new kits from Monarch (so I can put them on my shelf and plan how I'm going to build them up "some day.").

Anyway.... woohoo!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, chances are that I'll order the 48 kits through my store, Monster Hobbies, and you guys will pre-order with Hobby Lobby or Mega Hobby and I'll still have 48 kits 3 years from now.


Are you kidding Trev...I think these will sell out in a New York Minute! These have been so anticipated for so long that once they Do become availible ...there will be a run on them...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, chances are that I'll order the 48 kits through my store, Monster Hobbies, and you guys will pre-order with Hobby Lobby or Mega Hobby and I'll still have 48 kits 3 years from now.


But just _think _of the eebay killing you'll make years to come when the Ghost is long OOP! 

Seriously, though, I learned after I ordered Nossy online that there were a few LHSs in Columbus that had it...one of them is carrying the Giant Frank and the complete MS line. So now I try to steer my business toward them to do my bit helping out the local ecosystem.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm still hoping the moon suit makes into production!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that they finally nailed down on the how to make the figures mold friendly,so to speak,with the Sinbad kit.I say this because the Sinbad kit seems to be the only one figure for which the release date was not delayed by much.Let's hope that this time the release date for the other figures are right on target.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dr. Brad said:


> I'm still hoping the moon suit makes into production!


Same here, as well as The Fly, and I thought on another thread somewhere here, that there were also pics of of what looked to be some sort of Monster Scenes repops too, a three pack, Dracula, Dr. Jekyll, and Mr. Hyde. 
Not sure on that one, but at any rate, Scott has some very high quality stuff on the way just with the ones we've seen so far. 
To me, high quality is always worth the wait.
Originally, I wasn't too keen on the Sinbad kit until Randy posted his wip pics, and awesome finished product of the Sinbad kit, now, for me anyway, it's a must have kit, and regardless of of my anticipation (which is killin me BTW), I sit, and happily wait, cause I know that it will be well worth it, IMHO!
Like Moebius, Scott is just trying to bring us the very best quality product that he can, and no matter how long it might take, I look forward to buying each, and every one he puts out! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What about the Monarch newsletter and club stuff?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

He must figure that he'd be better off right now concentrating on the new releases first...what happened to the newsletters you were putting out? They were cool :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

They'll be back. I'm just getting fundings back up.

I'm hoping to re-release one for Halloween.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

nice timing on that, Trevor! Now hang in there with us on the Monarch front, my friend...good things yadda yadda yadda...:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, if it wasn't for the recession, we would have had 10 newsletters by now! LOL!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

guys, we really shouldnt gripe. scott needs encouragement, not complaints. he doesnt owe us anything, and i am sure that no one is more disappointed by the delays than he is.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I too am looking forward to ALL the kits coming from Monarch. Sinbad and the Moon suit most of all. After how long I've been waiting for a 1/350 Trek TOS E from Polar, this wait seems like nothing.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

razorwyre1 said:


> guys, we really shouldnt gripe. scott needs encouragement, not complaints. he doesnt owe us anything, and i am sure that no one is more disappointed by the delays than he is.


Well said Razorwire! I'm sure these kits will be issued, and will be well worth the wait.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, chances are that I'll order the 48 kits through my store, Monster Hobbies, and you guys will pre-order with Hobby Lobby or Mega Hobby and I'll still have 48 kits 3 years from now.


I think the problem is that most of us are in the US, and Canadian shipping costs make the total cost of the kits too high, esp with the tough economy. Everyone is trying to get the best deals possible.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You know I waited oh....44 years for Gigantic Frankenstein to be re-released...so a few more months?...Hah...piece o' cake...
Mcdee


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

razorwyre1 said:


> guys, we really shouldnt gripe. scott needs encouragement, not complaints.* "he doesnt owe us anything",* and i am sure that no one is more disappointed by the delays than he is.


Word!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well from what we've seen the moulds have been made for the Ghost and Sinbad so it's just a matter of waiting for those. My worry is for the other kits they have planned.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They did just pop out a shipment of Glow Nosferatus again. My wholesaler got them in a week or so back.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Well, I hate to be a jerk, but sometimes I feel like LAPCO would bring out their kits sooner.


TRUST ME ON THIS!!..Lapco isnt putting out anything in our lifetimes...& I should KNOW!! as I worked for them, and got cheated by them as well.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd put down money that the kits will be out. Scott and company have put a lot of time, effort and money into the Ghost and Sinbad. A lot has also been done toward Gorgo, the two Aurora repops and possibly one or two more. All are fairly close to being ready for full production, which means all are fairly close to starting to recoup some of what they've cost.

As I've said before, I consider Scott a friend. I like him. When he started Monarch, he didn't do it to make kit production a full-time job, he did it because Polar Lights seemed to be permanently exiting the figure-kit business and he wanted to keep the hobby healthy. Even if Nosferatu was the only thing Monarch ever did, I'd say it did its part to lift the hobby out of the slump it seemed to be heading into about three years ago.

Again, I apologize for the tension I've added to this situation by telling anyone who'd listen that the Ghost was going to be out a year and a half ago.

Finally, for what it's worth, I'd suggest we put aside most comparisons between Monarch and Moebius. They have a similar mission, they started up around the same time, they have similar logos, they're both pretty small operations. But whereas Scott McKillop approached Monarch as a hobbyist and an amateur, Frank Winspur got into Moebius as a full-bore hobby professional. He ran Doll & Hobby Shop. He produced resin kits. He knows hundreds, maybe even thousands of people involved in the hobby. From what I know of him, I'd say Frank is just as fond of the hobby as Scott, but his approach to Moebius was simply bigger, more ambitious and probably better organized.

I'm delighted to have both and, like most everyone else here, I look forward to seeing what they come up with.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I didn't mean to be the Snake-Oil Man, stirring up the crap, but it's just disappointing when the release dates keep comming up and then get pushed back. It just becomes tiring when these kits, which we've expected for years, are not making it to shelves. 

I realize Scott is nothing like Lapco. No one was cheated in the way only Lapco could do it, by pre-paying and then running off, not producing a kit. We all got Nossey and Glow Nossey as promised and it was COD. That was fair and it keeps us comming back to Monarch. I personally WANT Monarch to suceed and give us these kits. (Remember this as you read on!)

However, I am getting tired of hearing about these kits, seeing the box art and the mock-ups, knowing that the only person on planet Earth other than Monarch to have a kit is Buzz Conroy, and hearing about "Wait a little while longer and you'll get the kit" while it has been 2-3 years since The Ghost was announced. Why didn't they release the Ghost 2 weeks after Buzz got his kit? Obviously, they did put 1 through the mold and that would have been produced in China at a cost. Why didn't they do a 1000 piece run at the same time? Was it because of kit imperfections? I doubt it. Moebius' Dr. Jekyll didn't have teeth with the first head and we still bought a whack of them before Moebius corected the problem....then we bought even more. I'm 100% sure we all would have bought The Ghost, even in a 97% finished stage, just to have it and then bought a few more for the spare monster parts until Scott fixed the problems.

Also, why is Scott going to all the Wonderfests, dragging the displays, mock-ups, etc with him, but not actually selling kits or getting them ready to sell? He must know, by this time, that people actually WANT the kits. I think that part of "Research and Development" has been established. Now the next part is to "Develop". When do we get to that step? Or is this just for his own satisfaction and the pride in telling his friends that he owns a model kit company?

Scott must have made his costs back for Nossey as well because if he didn't, there wouldn't have been the Glow versions. So I am thinking that the funds are there. So where is the "drive" to get the next wave of kits on the shelves?

It's fine if Scott wants to make "The Perfect Kit", but what I'm not understanding is the fact that he has to SELL that kit in order to continue. Doesn't he want to sell them? Why the "Smoke and Mirrors"? Doesn't he realize that he's got people wanting the kits? 

Incidently, when Scott first came on here pitching his ideas and asking if anyone wanted him to start a model kit company, I was the only one that supported him. (If you want, I could dig up that thread.) Everyone else poo-poohed him. I sometimes wonder that if I didn't offer the encouragement, if there would have even been a Monarch or if Scott would have invested his time into producing plastic coat hangers. It seems that since that time, everyone's forgotten that fact and somehow I became the last one to know anything about Monarch. Instead, Buzz gets the kits and Todd P gets all the "Inside Scoop". What's up with that?

We need Monarch model kits in order to keep Monarch going. From the Wholesaller to the Distributor to the Consumer to the Post-Consumers. We're all in line to buy, so hopefully Monarch will begin to sell, kit in hand and not just rumors of kits. Rumors tend to make consumers loose confidence and trust, which is what I'm starting to feel here, among a few others. 

Turn it around Scott and get your company producing!

P.S. The very nature of this thread "Monarch...gone Quiet Again" should tell you that people DON'T want Monarch to be quiet...they want PRODUCTION!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I just got my Nosferatu Yesterday!! These were only in my area briefly the first time and I missed them.I am so happy about this kit. Its the best! I will wait patiently for the rest of Monarchs Kits! Good Luck and Godspeed Scott!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Trevor...have you not read any of the posts here?...Scott hasn't kept any secrets from anyone and if you did read other peoples words you would be up to speed on everything...all this info was announced at Wonderfest and discussed to death right here...and I'm sure Scott picked Buzz to paint the Ghost because he is a remarkable painter and Todd P. was interviewing Scott as Resin the Barbarian years ago...What's your problem?..I'm sure not going to fault anyone for wanting to produce a quality kit...I'd rather have it Right,than Right now...
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> However, I am getting tired of hearing about these kits, seeing the box art and the mock-ups, knowing that the only person on planet Earth other than Monarch to have a kit is Buzz Conroy, and hearing about "Wait a little while longer and you'll get the kit" while it has been 2-3 years since The Ghost was announced. Why didn't they release the Ghost 2 weeks after Buzz got his kit? Obviously, they did put 1 through the mold and that would have been produced in China at a cost. Why didn't they do a 1000 piece run at the same time? Was it because of kit imperfections? I doubt it. Moebius' Dr. Jekyll didn't have teeth with the first head and we still bought a whack of them before Moebius corected the problem....then we bought even more. I'm 100% sure we all would have bought The Ghost, even in a 97% finished stage, just to have it and then bought a few more for the spare monster parts until Scott fixed the problems.


First of all, we don't know what kind of tooling issues he had.
Just becaue he managed to get some test shots, doesn't mean the mold was capable of running produciton.
I know, I worked in injection molding for 17 years.
There could have been problems with filling cavities, not enough venting causing burning, parts not pulling cleanly off the front half of the mold, or not ejecting properly off the back half of the mold.
They may have had to run 200 cycle in order to get enough parts for a handful of test shots.
Or they could have had to run a cycle time well above what was needed to even break even on the production end.
There is a myriad of issues to work out when you are in the test shot faze and the tooling is no where near production ready, no matter how much you are charging for the product.

And even if the molds were ready to run, but the parts weren't quite right.
Maybe they still weren't good enough for Scott to feel comfortable putting the Monarch name on them.
But it isn't all about how many you sell, but about your product and company reputation.
Sure, lots of people would have bought them. But how much complaining would we hear about parts fit, or assembly issues? How would that affect sales of other products down the line?
Sure, the long delays are not good for company image. But a heck of a lot better than a reputation for poor kits.



> Also, why is Scott going to all the Wonderfests, dragging the displays, mock-ups, etc with him, but not actually selling kits or getting them ready to sell? He must know, by this time, that people actually WANT the kits. I think that part of "Research and Development" has been established. Now the next part is to "Develop". When do we get to that step? Or is this just for his own satisfaction and the pride in telling his friends that he owns a model kit company?


Well, he can't sell any kits at WF because he doesn't have any.
Also, even if he had kits coming in, he wouldn't be selling them there. That isn't how things work. The kits get sold to distributors who then sell them to dealers. Those same dealers would not be happy with the manufacturer in direct competition with them. That is why Moebius doesn't sell kits at WF (with the exception of some show exclusives). And why Polar Lights didn't sell kits at WF. 
I am sure he goes to Wonderfest to keep the company name out there. And to answer questions from potential customers of his product. Even if the news is not what people want to hear, at least it shows he isn't hidding, or running away. He is right there, in person, and being honest and up-front about things.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

The-Nightsky said:


> I just got my Nosferatu Yesterday!! These were only in my area briefly the first time and I missed them.I am so happy about this kit. Its the best! I will wait patiently for the rest of Monarchs Kits! Good Luck and Godspeed Scott!!


I LOVE this kit. I think it's the perfect 'Modern Aurora long-box monster kit'.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

MadCap, I think I speak for everyone that is looking forward to this kit when I say that we are ALL a little frustrated by the delays. However, I think it's also fair to say that the person who is the most frustrated is Scott himself.

He's a man with a dream, who is ultimately at the mercy of Chinese manufacturers halfway around the world. Language barriers, cultural barriers, and time differences must surely take their toll at some point. Not to mention that this is a part-time gig for him, it's his first attempt at creating a model kit company, AND the funding is probably coming out of his own pockets. On paper, the odds are heavily against his success. Yet, he did manage to hit one home run out of the park with the fantastic Nosferatu kit.

Fortunately for both Scott and us, it sounds like the lessons learned with The Ghost will payoff with future releases. The fact that Sinbad will be arriving before The Ghost should tell you just how much trouble The Ghost has given him. I don't know the full story, but from the posts I've read here by those that do, I think he had The Ghost all tooled up, but the tooling had issues and the only fix was to start over from scratch.

Now again, I don't know for sure, but I'm betting that the expense of tooling is coming out of his pocket, and all of the revenue generated from selling the kit goes into recouping the tooling costs, with very little, if any, left over for profit. So, imagine having to pay for tooling not once, but TWICE, to bring a single kit to market. Not mention that Scott's personal finances are most likely not an unlimited resource. To expect Monarch to be able to perform like Revell, or even Moebius, is simply unrealistic. Considering that Monarch's international headquarters probably doubles as the McKillop family's dining room table, I think we can cut the man some slack.

As for not showing up here to defend himself, well MadCap, please pardon me for saying this, but he doesn't do that because he knows he would have to deal with those people here who feel the way you do. Who would show their face around here if they knew it meant taking a verbal stoning? The reasons why The Ghost is not here yet is because of forces out of his control. How many times does this need to be said before people start believing it?

And he has to show up at Wonderfest because that's an important part of marketing the company. At least by showing up we know that Monarch is not dead, and they're still working on product. Did you see that photo of the Monarch booth that was posted here? Did you not see exhausted look on Scott's face? The long face and total lack of energy? Can you not imagine having the answer the same question over and over all weekend long? That photo really made me feel for the guy and his tribulations with The Ghost.

Yes, the Ghost is late. Yes, there have been multiple delays. Yes, some people here have had this kit on pre-order for 2 years. Yes, it's frustrating, but at the end of the day, our hobby is better off with people like Scott McKillop around. It's better to have long delays between releases than to have no releases at all, right?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey derric1968....:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I won't speculate too much on the current financial state of Monarch, in part because I haven't asked recently. Last I heard, more than a year ago, it was running solidly in the red.

Also, I'm pretty sure there has been only the one run of 2,000 longbox glow kits. Monarch had planned to sell all of them directly but ended up sending many out to distributors.

Sorry about your aggravation, Madcap. I hope it's alleviated soon by new Monarch kits on the shelves. Time will tell.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

although i am new to this hobby of figure building i will and can wait for these kits to come out i have enough to build right now LOL but when the excitement of finding there is more to build than cars wears off i may feel different but right now that is a long time away and i thank them for doing what they are just my 2 cents


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Trevor, I'm a little taken aback by your comments!! Scott's never PROMISED kits and we're damn lucky that he keeps us in the loop as to what's going on!
He's obviously trying to give us the best kits he can turn out even if they take longer to reach production than we (or he) would like. Would you really be happy with a second rate product?!? I know I'm more than happy to wait for whatever Monarch produces. With all due respect Trevor, I don't think anyone would be impressed with being mentioned in the same breath as LAPCO. In fact, I'd consider it an insult. So we haven't recieved our Ghost, Sinbad, or Gorgo kits yet- big deal! We know they're getting done so surely we can wait for them- it's not as if we have nothing else to carry on with...
With all the great kits we have to build right now, does it matter when the Monarch stuff comes out? 
Don't forget that every day these kits are late it's probably costing Scott money. He's NOT a mainstream manufacturer. He's an enthusiast like the rest of us who happens to be in a position to produce the occasional kit for us when he can. 
Maybe it'd be better for him to keep his plans to himself 'til he's ready to sell, but I doubt anyone here would be happy if that happened- I know I wouldn't.
Don't mistake being kept informed with being given broken promises....

Chris.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Jodet said:


> I LOVE this kit.  I think it's the perfect 'Modern Aurora long-box monster kit'.


Its almost done, I'll post pics tomorrow!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll admit I'm wrong. All appologies to Scott and the rest of you.

After reading through the comments (Yes McDee, I have been folowing this thread since the first post) I realize the hardships Scott is going through. 

I haven't been following ALL the posts and updates from Monarch as I haven't been here every day. I also didn't know that Todd had interviewed Monarch or that Buzz was comissioned by him. It's my own mis-understanding and I was just envious and impatient. I just hope all involved can forgive my stupidity.

I am out of the loop, but I can sympathise with "The man and his dream". 

Perhaps Scott and I are simular in that we both are men who built busnesses based on their dreams, however, like all dreams, there's moments when they are more like nightmares. It can become an endurance test at times for survival.

Please forgive me for forgetting that in this Thread.

I began my Hobby shop business back in 2004. Back then, I was dependant on 3 local wholesalers because most of the other wholesalers wouldn't even help out unless I was in busness for more than 5 years. It's been a long, upward challenge to get supplies, inventory, hook up with new companies and large companies as well as find the funds to get the items and pay for shipping, customs and duty. 

In this time, I've also had to move store locations 3 times and make a deal with my current landlord to cut down an 1800 SQ FT shop I was renting into a 1000 SQ Ft shop in order to lower my costs and keep my business afloat. 

Now, with the recession, I've had to take on a second job cleaning cattle liners in order to keep up with stock and keep my doors open. The second job is "On Call" and there's times I don't see my new family for days because I am going to work at the hobby shop from 9 am and then going to the other job until 11 pm or 1 am. The money is there, but working so much like this is like a nightmare. Some weeks I am working 7 days in a row between 2 stores. It can grate on a person's nerves. In fact, there's days where I wake up angry for no apparent reason and don't settle down until noon. 

And I too can be a disapointment in the fact that I can't get certain items for my store. Testor's Paints are one of these items. All my wholesalers are out of Flat Black and Black and no one seems interested in ordering any more. It's frustrating when I could be selling $200 each month in those 2 colours alone and I can't buy them or convince the wholesalers to get them. It also sucks when I have to tell my customers to go to other hobby shops because I can't get what they are looking for. 

In addition to this, some customers have had orders through my store which have sometimes taken me over 1 year to order due to a lack of funds and the "Minimum Orders" placed upon me by said company. When I finally get things together and get the product, the customer has gone out and ordered the item from somewhere else. So I take my lumps on it too. 

In this way, I can understand Scott's frustrations. It wasn't right for me to get so harsh, and the Lapco dig was inexcusable. Sorry to everyone, esp Scott. I just hope there's some forgiveness for my misdeeds.

What I am hoping to do is to get my store on track so that after the recession is over and people get back to spending again, that I can move forward and really open the store up. I also wish the same for Monarch, although it may not sound like it from previous posts. I am hoping that when things turn around, that I'll have a pile of Monarch kits for the general public. After all, I am Monster Hobbies.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We're all entitled to dummyspits every now and again Trevor, and it sounds like you've earned the right mate. Give us a kiss and we'll call it even.....:wave:

Chris.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

All I know is, my LHS owner is glad that Monarch made the glow Nossys available to distributors. He sold out of what he could get of the original run real fast, and hadn't been able to get more. When I clued him in to the release of the glow versions, he was on the phone to his distributor and had some on the way ASAP. Matter of fact, I believe he sold out of THAT batch, too... perhaps Scott needs to look into another Nossy run if Monarch needs capital. Seems to still be very much in demand.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It seems to me Scotts Nossie kit's a hit!!:woohoo:
It's definitely got that Aurora feel through and through! The thickness and feel of the plastic, the classic colour, the Aurora style sheet (personally I'd love to see them in black and white but it's maybe just me) and the beautiful box art- the Sinbad kit's gonna be a hit too as will they all....
I could be very wrong here, but I think maybe at the moment they're ordered in blocks of a thousand or so due to the costs involved.If that's the case, it could be possible that the profits from the first release help pay for the costs of a bigger run the next time around as well as new tooling for the next kit. IIRC, Scott was investing a years wages as working capital for this whole project. I'd imagine he'd have burned through that a long time ago...

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*The word from Scott:*

Hi Cliff

I said that production for Sinbad was ball parked at 60 days from WF and we're on schedule with that. The Ghost is aimed to follow Sinbad and we're on schedule with that too. 

Sinbad is on schedule. Check.

The ghost will follow sinbad and will be a 2009 release (I tend to like Thanksgiving releases). Check.

Gorgo will push into 2010, because I am being realistic regarding what I can do in the time I have available.

By all means, spread the good word. My bottom line is: I really enjoy creating cool models, and I will do this for as long as there is an audience. I am learning more and more with each passing project to improve the quality and presentation, but I will match my own schedule and $$ flow with the future production and introduction of new kits. Minimum of one per year.

Hope that helps.

Scott


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the post TR7NUT hopefully this will put everyones mind at ease heck im happy i even got an original nossy and a glow nossy and i also registered in the monarch club and got my certificate and club patch im thrilled to be back in the hobby and seeing all the new stuff out there after being out of the hobby for so long it's great to see people like Scott at Monarch and Frank from Moebius , Tom Parker from Cult of personality , Steve from Culttvfan hobby shop and many countless others who provide a great service and is a great asset to this hobby without them we would have nothing as as far as figure kits go then we would all be building Cars , Planes, Trains , and Automobiles , (lol) those mentioned are great stuff to build and have as a hobby so no pun intended there , I just wanted to add my 2 cents is that im grateful to be a part of this and im a very patient person and do not mind waiting for any new kits to come along as long as we support those above mentioned we will get our kits and remember ""Life Happens"" we have no control over that only GOD i hope none of us lose sight over that . 

Sprayray


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*No problem!*

Yeah, i thought it would be good to get word straight from Scott. He's already delivered one awesome kit to us, and i'm hoping it made him some money. I look forward to the rest with the same level of excitement as everyone else.

Happy Modeling!

Cliff


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, as i said before, I'll be one of the first to order them for the store.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Too make things clearer, I do not keep the test shots, they are property of Monarch Models.
I had to do alot of modifications to make the GHOST kit to fit, so I email Scott about the problems to inform him, the Ghost had be reengineered again from scratch but will be released.
The Sinbad was almost perfect, no major issues, lots of headaches for Scott,
the tooling for the moonsuit is very complex and costly, but will be released at some time.
Like I said its almost a one person operation, that has a professional career, and a family, please respect that.
Thank you
Randy


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Hey, the man went to the trouble to provide us with a straight answer, and that puts him head and shoulders above most. 

Kind of bummed I never got a straight Nosferatu. I like to do full paint jobs, so the glow parts don't really do it for me. Kind of looking forward to the Ghost. _Really_ looking forward to Sinbad.

Keep 'em comin', Scott! :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Rattrap said:


> Hey, the man went to the trouble to provide us with a straight answer, and that puts him head and shoulders above most.
> 
> Kind of bummed I never got a straight Nosferatu. I like to do full paint jobs, so the glow parts don't really do it for me. Kind of looking forward to the Ghost. _Really_ looking forward to Sinbad.
> 
> Keep 'em comin', Scott! :thumbsup:


I believe The glow Nossy has none glow parts also.
Randy


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Buzz is absolutely correct, the non-glow Nosferatu parts are included as well, and also, Culttvman carries an excellent alternate Nosferatu base made by NightOwl, and alternate nameplates too. 
Very cool stuff for your Monarch Nosferatu Model kit! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is Great news from Scott:thumbsup:...and I eagerly look forward to Sinbad and a pile of Ghost kits under my Christmas tree
...and I know it's been said in the above posts but anyone wanting to build the Nosferatu kit without any Glow pieces...the Frightening Lightning gives you that option...so order one or two now and build one of each:thumbsup:
Mcdee
Quote"Kind of bummed I never got a straight Nosferatu."...Hey Ratrap...How do you know he's not straight?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

DinoMike said:


> ...perhaps Scott needs to look into another Nossy run if Monarch needs capital. Seems to still be very much in demand.


Unless it's been changed, the plan is to make a run of square-box glow kits. I don't know exactly how many, but probably at least a couple thousand. And they will go straight to distributors, not be limited to direct sales as was the original plan with the long-box glow kit.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

> knowing that the only person on planet Earth other than Monarch to have a kit is Buzz Conroy


That reminds me - unless I imagined it there was a Ghost entered in the contest at this year's WF. It did not look like Buzz's work, but maybe it was. I never had a chance to ask around whose it was.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> I had to do alot of modifications to make the GHOST kit to fit, so I email Scott about the problems to inform him, the Ghost had be reengineered again from scratch but will be released.
> Randy


you mean there are good solid reasons for the delay? wow imagine that! 

scott, if youre reading this, please know that you are a hero to us.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

razorwyre1 said:


> you mean there are good solid reasons for the delay? wow imagine that!
> 
> scott, if youre reading this, please know that you are a hero to us.


True Dat :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yeah Scott!! This Nossy is the best kit I've built in a long time! Thanks and please do another run of them.I need a few more.


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Is there any Gorgo box art ready for viewing yet?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

buzzconroy said:


> The tooling for the moonsuit is very complex and costly, but will be released at some time.
> Like I said its almost a one person operation, that has a professional career, and a family, please respect that.
> Thank you
> Randy


Sorry to hear that moonsuit is turning out to be more complicated than he thought it would be. That's never enjoyable on any project. But, when it finally arrives, I'll definitely buy it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yeah, I'll pick up a moonsuit, too. 

Sean


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

I look forward to the Ghost like a fine wine that needs to be aged until it's just right. Scott (If like the quality of the Nosferatu Model kit) seems not to want to release it before its time. I can wait because I have tons of bottles (kits) waiting to be un-corked. 6 (glow & non-glow) Nossy + hundreds of others sitting waiting for me


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Moonsuit should be great.Put a different number on each one of the Moonsuits,if you buy many that is,and you could put a whole Moon crew on a moon surface diorama working at different tasks.This should be a fantastic kit indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I could use a real moonsuit for cleaning the cattleliners. Something that doesn't let the water in....especially THAT water!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

frankenstyrene said:


> That reminds me - unless I imagined it there was a Ghost entered in the contest at this year's WF. It did not look like Buzz's work, but maybe it was. I never had a chance to ask around whose it was.


You did not imagine it, I had a test shot of the Ghost for Monster Model Review at the show last year and put it in the contest (with Scotts blessings) (got a Merit) I also posted it as a teaser video on MMR (se below). I've been holding off on the episode till I get the final kit to represent the kit better. The test shot I have has soft spots and noticeable corrections needed.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this email from the Monarch Model Club on Facebook...
If you belong to the Monarch Model club they will be giving you free model kit post card prints.If you don`t then please send in your club invite that can be found on Monarch kit instruction sheets.There`s a tad bit more work to be done on Sinbad.It`s 99% ready.Just some minor pin adjustments need to get fixed.The Ghost should be out in the fall.
The Glow Nosferatu can no longer be purchased through the site.The remaining kits have been sold to a big distributor .So keep your eyes peeled at your local hobby store.And get them while their hot or they will be gone.
Looks like things are moving right along :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Cool, thanks for the update Mcdee :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Just got this email from the Monarch Model Club on Facebook...
> If you belong to the Monarch Model club they will be giving you free model kit post card prints.If you don`t then please send in your club invite that can be found on Monarch kit instruction sheets.There`s a tad bit more work to be done on Sinbad.It`s 99% ready.Just some minor pin adjustments need to get fixed.The Ghost should be out in the fall.
> The Glow Nosferatu can no longer be purchased through the site.The remaining kits have been sold to a big distributor .So keep your eyes peeled at your local hobby store.And get them while their hot or they will be gone.
> Looks like things are moving right along :thumbsup:
> Mcdee:wave:


I'm a club member...and I didn't know anything about the post card prints...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

They haven't been sent yet...and this info was of off the facebook Monarch site....not sent out by snail mail yet:wave:
Mcdee
Check it out right here....and join!
The Official Monarch Model Co.Inc. Fan Group http://www.facebook.com/inbox/readmessage.php?t=1159934408827#/group.php?gid=85533295449


----------

